# FS: Red Zebras



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

3 red zebras. I think 2 are males. 1 for sure is a female, shes gave me 1 brood. Perfect condition. They're all 4 inches, Very nice looking fish. I have been feeding NLS Red and it has really worked. All 3 for the price of $20 or $10 each.


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey, can you send me a pic of them? cheers


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Thats the female on the bottom and top is probably a male and the other one thats not in the picture is identical to him.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bumppppp


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

$20 for the 3 fish. considering they breed thats pretty good, bump


----------



## bnarayan (Jul 13, 2013)

Do you do trades for africans as well?


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Depeneds what kinds.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bumpppppppppppppp


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is your pic


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

oh thanks for flipping them!


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

If you buy all 3 i will throw in a free 2.5 -3 inch male mbuna. Not sure on the exact breed. But hes colorful.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump 4 fish for 20 bucks ^


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump to the top. Somebody take these fish im asking 5 dollars a fish. ^^


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Take all 3 red zebras for $20 and ill throw in a free 3 inch male mbuna! ^^


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Red zebra trio and random male mbuna for $20


----------

